# why do you all like one piece?



## UchihaJonin (Jun 25, 2008)

I was jus wondering why many of you prefer one piece over naruto/ bleach? i'll admit that i read a few chapters and did not find it interesting. can anybody just tell me what is so good about it? no hate. i dont hate it, i am jus trying to figure out if iam really missing out on a good manga/anime.


----------



## Pilot (Jun 25, 2008)

because it doesn't suck

and yes you're missing out

go read it


----------



## Aldric (Jun 25, 2008)

One Piece is a good manga


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jun 25, 2008)

Because its a fun adventure manga instead of a generic fighting manga like the other two.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 25, 2008)

It's whimsical. While the other stories/authors treat themselves seriously 100% of the time with some sort of "no fun allowed" rule OP has fun with itself. Life isn't so serious that nothing funny will occur during a tense situation, and it's also not so silly that nothing serious can't be revealed in the middle of fun. Naruto and Bleach take each other seriously 100% of the time and no "serious" situation will ever be taken lightly which ironically makes for a bunch of funny scenes because it's so over the top.

To put it in other terms: Bleach and Naruto = Kids who take pictures of themselves at each and every angle in an attempt to make themselves look "cooler" while One Piece is the guy who takes pictures with people at parties and shit. Two look interesting, one is interesting.


----------



## UchihaJonin (Jun 25, 2008)

idk i like naruto, i think its a great manga but since there is so much positive feedback on one piece i guess i'll give it another chance


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2008)

I thought the same, most people refuse to give it a chance because they're blinded by loyalty to Naruto but read it, its when I realised how crap naruto actually is. Read HxH aswell.


----------



## Tash (Jun 25, 2008)

If you dropped it before Alabasta, you don't know what you're missing. If you dropped it after Alabasta it isn't for you.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 25, 2008)

UchihaJonin said:


> idk i like naruto, i think its a great manga but since there is so much positive feedback on one piece i guess i'll give it another chance



If you want to give it a serious shot, make sure you read through at least the Arlong arc.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 25, 2008)

p-lou said:


> If you want to give it a serious shot, make sure you read through the Arlong arc.



Seconded. Arlong is where the epic suddenly hits a new level.


----------



## Franckie (Jun 25, 2008)

I like One Piece because it has good storytelling; the same can't be said for the majority of shonen manga. The variety of characters and their development, the epic arcs and fights, the wacky designs and the sheer immensity and depth of the One Piece world is second to none.
Bleach and Naruto need years of manga time to accomplish what One Piece does in a single arc.


Kishimoto can't even develop two characters at the same time, he had to make Sasuke be absent for a year just to narrate the events of Konoha and Naruto, then he has to make Naruto absent for a few months just to narrate Sasuke's story. Oda handles multiple main characters and secondary characters all at once with ease and manages to make it fun at the same time.


Kubo Tite is too busy giving random powerups to his characters to come up with anything worthwhile. Bleach is consistent in only one thing: the quality of its art. Recently, the manga started focusing on Soul Society flashbacks to explain some of the events that have been happening since early on in the manga, and even though it was handled decently, that's pretty much the only storytelling aspect of that manga that hasn't sucked since the Soul Society arc.


The main knock about One Piece is its art, which some people think looks ugly. Personally, I think it works well with the imaginative character designs of Oda.
Oda has created such a massive world and so many fun characters, one has to wonder if he'll ever be able to wrap it all up anytime soon. One Piece could easily go over 900 chapters without any filler chapters.


When you think of the end of Bleach or Naruto, you can expect Aizen to be defeated, you can expect Akatsuki to be defeated. However in One Piece, you can't tell because there are so many high caliber characters/villains and far more things to see.
One Piece is clearly the best shonen manga out there. Hunter x Hunter is the only other shonen that compares.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2008)

If you wan't great shonen stick with OP, HxH and Fma, they're the real Shonen trinity.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2008)

Why do you like making threads in the wrong section?


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

i will admit it i didnt find it interesting at first  all i can say for myself is wht a dumb fuck i am 

i think most people on these forums was put off one piece because of the dub  because i watched that and it was really bad i never gave it a chance then until i picked up 1 time and trust me its epic, and yes naruto is overrated and im sure most people now know this 

there is alot of great manga out there JJBA, HXH i could go on  but definetly give one piece another chance its so diverse


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 25, 2008)

I like it because it's a fun adventure manga where the story and characters have interested me more than any other series out there at the moment. Sure the art style is unique but you can get used to it and besides overall One Piece is definitely a worthwhile read.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

one piece backgrounds >  any other shonen


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 25, 2008)

One Piece starts out really bad.  I read like 8 volumes (until just after they enter the grand line and that was a long time ago) because people were saying how good it was and still didn't like, eventually I went back and read through the rest and it does get a lot better.  The story right now is better then Naruto or Bleach.  OP is very overrated by its fans though.  

So basically you have to decide whether you want to suffer through all that early stuff to get to some pretty good stuff.  Some people just won't like the style regardless.

The biggest downside of OP is its biggest upside.  There are no rules in OP.  It's pure imagination by the author, some people LOVE that, others hate how nonsensical it is.


----------



## armorknight (Jun 25, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> One Piece starts out really bad.  I read like 8 volumes (until just after they enter the grand line and that was a long time ago) because people were saying how good it was and still didn't like, eventually I went back and read through the rest and it does get a lot better.  The story right now is better then Naruto or Bleach.  OP is very overrated by its fans though.
> 
> So basically you have to decide whether you want to suffer through all that early stuff to get to some pretty good stuff.  Some people just won't like the style regardless.
> 
> The biggest downside of OP is its biggest upside.  There are no rules in OP.  It's pure imagination by the author, some people LOVE that, others hate how nonsensical it is.



Saying that OP is nonsensical in general is really idiotic. Sure, OP has its nonsensical moments, but the plot is serious and engaging. There are also very few plot holes. About the fans, there are some who overrate OP (the ones who say Oda is god). However, most OP fans are level-headed veterans who have read a lot of shounen manga (and manga in general). They usually
know exactly what they're talking about when they insult Naruto or Bleach.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 25, 2008)

Heres what I mean by nonsensical.  Soda powered cyborgs.  Enough said.

But seriously, the grand line itself makes no sense (reverse mountain, calm belt, unpredictable weather, can't navigate by normal means, etc).  I supposed Oda will have some explanation eventually about how some world altering power or something did it all but it won't make sense in terms of comparing it to the reality we know.  All the characters pull random attacks out of no where most the time (there are a few exceptions like luffies gears kinda make sense).  Zoros three swords style is the dumbest thing ever.  A sword in the mouth is just a horrible idea and would not work at all for a real person.  Of course its a manga and they can all be super human, and thats fine, but its what I call nonsensical.  Sailing up a water jet explosion thing, ridiculous.  Skypia, almost everything about it, absurd.  If Oda says shells can be used to store anything then okay, but it doesn't make sense.

Anyway I could go on all day but the realities in OP or completely changed to what ever Oda wants whenever he wants, which again, is fine, but not everyone likes it.



> but the plot is serious and engaging.



The overall plot is fine, one of the things that isn't completely nonsensical.  Why they do things and where they want to go, always makes sense.  It's the details of the world I was referring too, which makes up the bulk of the manga.



> About the fans, there are some who overrate OP (the ones who say Oda is god).



Thats what I was talking about, I like OP myself and wouldn't want to insult level headed fans like me and you


----------



## Pilot (Jun 25, 2008)

armorknight said:


> Saying that OP is nonsensical in general is really idiotic.



oh come on

OP is engaging and vastly entertaining while still being silly as hell

for example, Franky is easily my favorite character, Water Seven is my favorite arc, and I found his flashback very sad and moving

but _look at him_


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't see the series as being nonsensical at all. I have always felt that the plot and the characters were solid. There's never been a arc that I've hated or been bored with outside of Baratie.

One Piece is a slow start sure, but that slow start is needed to introduce the first five main characters and expand on them.


----------



## UchihaJonin (Jun 25, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Why do you like making threads in the wrong section?



well i am not in the forum very often so idk my sections

what i like about naruto is that it is dark. not like deathnote dark but i wuld call naruto dark since u know sasuke's wholefamily was murdered and shit. one piece seems a lil too kiddie to me. plus i like manga that have well drawn charaters, i grow up watching dbz and remembering how well akira t. drew goku's body structure and the other z fighter (no homo). now kishimoto comes into play and is inspired by the same person that i looked up too.  lol jk i hope you guys can understand kinda how i feel. lol anyways i a giving one piece a chance but i am reading bleach and o parts right now


----------



## armorknight (Jun 25, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Heres what I mean by nonsensical.  Soda powered cyborgs.  Enough said.
> 
> But seriously, the grand line itself makes no sense (reverse mountain, calm belt, unpredictable weather, can't navigate by normal means, etc).  I supposed Oda will have some explanation eventually about how some world altering power or something did it all but it won't make sense in terms of comparing it to the reality we know.  All the characters pull random attacks out of no where most the time (there are a few exceptions like luffies gears kinda make sense).  Zoros three swords style is the dumbest thing ever.  A sword in the mouth is just a horrible idea and would not work at all for a real person.  Of course its a manga and they can all be super human, and thats fine, but its what I call nonsensical.  Sailing up a water jet explosion thing, ridiculous.  Skypia, almost everything about it, absurd.  If Oda says shells can be used to store anything then okay, but it doesn't make sense.
> 
> Anyway I could go on all day but the realities in OP or completely changed to what ever Oda wants whenever he wants, which again, is fine, but not everyone likes it.



Meh, whatever. I do think that whimsical is a better word to describe all those things in OP tho. At least you're not like those people who say that OP is kiddy compared to Naruto and Bleach when it's actually just as mature as both of them.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 25, 2008)

Nonsensical isn't a good term to use here.  Is One Piece silly?  Hell yes.  Is it full of nonsense without any intelligible meaning?  No.

One Piece does an excellent job of being crazy, silly, and over the top while keeping a coherent, easy to follow, and fun plot.


----------



## Pilot (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm just saying that it isn't thuper therious, overly dark, or angst-ridden

the fact that it maintains a great balance is a lot if its charm

I mean the current arc involves a theme park island based around big goofy bubbles that also includes a human slave trade



> now kishimoto comes into play and is inspired by the same person that i looked up too.



hahahaha

and Oda wasn't?


----------



## UchihaJonin (Jun 25, 2008)

Pilot said:


> I'm just saying that it isn't thuper therious, overly dark, or angst-ridden
> 
> the fact that it maintains a great balance is a lot if its charm
> 
> ...



i wouldnt know


----------



## p-lou (Jun 25, 2008)

Pilot said:


> I'm just saying that it isn't thuper therious, overly dark, or angst-ridden



I know. It just seemed people were using different definitions of the same word.  And anyone who does try to pass One Piece of as super serious and angsty need to get their heads checked.



> the fact that it maintains a great balance is a lot if its charm
> 
> I mean the current arc not only involves a theme park island based around big goofy bubbles that also includes a human slave trade



I agree.  It's seriously one of the things I enjoy most about it.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 25, 2008)

_cuz its random, the art is crazy and original, the story is amazing, character development is fun, you want the characters to win so bad, you never can guess whats coming, and Oda is beast  _


----------



## Pilot (Jun 25, 2008)

UchihaJonin said:


> i wouldnt know



it's not like the authors ever did a short crossover manga or anything


----------



## armorknight (Jun 25, 2008)

UchihaJonin said:


> well i am not in the forum very often so idk my sections
> 
> what i like about naruto is that it is dark. not like deathnote dark but i wuld call naruto dark since u know sasuke's wholefamily was murdered and shit. one piece seems a lil too kiddie to me. plus i like manga that have well drawn charaters, i grow up watching dbz and remembering how well akira t. drew goku's body structure and the other z fighter (no homo). now kishimoto comes into play and is inspired by the same person that i looked up too.  lol jk i hope you guys can understand kinda how i feel. lol anyways i a giving one piece a chance but i am reading bleach and o parts right now



Wrong. Part II of Naruto is failing cuz it's making a half-assed attempt at appearing "dark and mature" by piling up unnecessary angst. And for the record, Oda was the one influenced by Toriyama. BTW, you wouldn't happen to be an Uchihatard would you?

Naruto needs to go back to the much better quality of part I.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 25, 2008)

I like it because it does everything well. Great characters, great art, great storytelling, great execution and consistency all around.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Oda just knows the right balance that's all. If Kishimoto and Kubo knew the right balance between silly and serious Naruto and Bleach might not be "failing" right now so to speak.


----------



## Midus (Jun 25, 2008)

Imaginative characters and their interactions with one another. A great setting. Last but not least. The story makes sense and is well written. Leaves me wanting to know what happens next.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I thought the same, *most people refuse to give it a chance because they're blinded by loyalty to Naruto but read it, its when I realised how crap naruto actually is.* Read HxH aswell.



this was me. When I started reading it I was like LOLZ! this gomu gomu no thunder storm loooks so bad LOl. then I stop thinking of naruto and read it again and I have enel's open gaping mouth face. it was amazing. I definitely suggest reading at least chapters 1- enies lobby. it is AMAZING.


----------



## atom (Jun 26, 2008)

vault023 said:


> one piece backgrounds >  any other shonen


You think One Piece beats all other manga that have appeared in Shounen Jump when it comes to backgrounds?


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 26, 2008)

Thus far I've read up to chapter 114 of OP but I am not impressed...at all. I've heard much talk about the OP becoming very epic at Alabasta arc so I skipped to chapter 150 and I'm reading that now. I hope OP is as epic as everyone says because I'm over 100 chapters into this manga and it has not been interesting or engaging at all yet.

Someone please please please tell me it gets good soon.


----------



## Garlock (Jun 26, 2008)

Roronoa Zoro,


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 26, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> Thus far I've read up to chapter 114 of OP but I am not impressed...at all. I've heard much talk about the OP becoming very epic at Alabasta arc so I skipped to chapter 150 and I'm reading that now. I hope OP is as epic as everyone says because I'm over 100 chapters into this manga and it has not been interesting or engaging at all yet.
> 
> Someone please please please tell me it gets good soon.



Doesn't sound like it's for you


----------



## Broleta (Jun 26, 2008)

Much better:
- Stories
- Characters
- Humour
- Variety of content
- Art
- Anime adaption
than Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Xell (Jun 26, 2008)

atom said:


> You think One Piece beats all other manga that have appeared in Shounen Jump when it comes to backgrounds?



Exaggeration..

He obviously didn't seriously mean that.



OP, read One Piece and Hunter x Hunter. In fact, just watch other anime and read other manga. Stop sticking with Naruto and Bleach. They're not the best series at all and you're missing out on a variety of better shows! Watch Yu Yu Hakusho! WATCH SOMETHING!


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 26, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> Thus far I've read up to chapter 114 of OP but I am not impressed...at all. I've heard much talk about the OP becoming very epic at Alabasta arc so I skipped to chapter 150 and I'm reading that now. I hope OP is as epic as everyone says because I'm over 100 chapters into this manga and it has not been interesting or engaging at all yet.
> 
> Someone please please please tell me it gets good soon.



Sounds like the only arc you would enjoy is Eines Lobby.


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 26, 2008)

Its the snowball effect. While OP started slow, it continuely got better and better each arc. Once you got to Alabasta where most of the crew has been introduced and fleshed out it started rolling and rolling getting bigger and better and each arc ended up epicly great. For me Naruto peaked in the first 150 so chapters and most of that was ripped off HxH.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 26, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It's whimsical. While the other stories/authors treat themselves seriously 100% of the time with some sort of "no fun allowed" rule OP has fun with itself. Life isn't so serious that nothing funny will occur during a tense situation, and it's also not so silly that nothing serious can't be revealed in the middle of fun. Naruto and Bleach take each other seriously 100% of the time and no "serious" situation will ever be taken lightly which ironically makes for a bunch of funny scenes because it's so over the top.
> 
> To put it in other terms: Bleach and Naruto = Kids who take pictures of themselves at each and every angle in an attempt to make themselves look "cooler" while One Piece is the guy who takes pictures with people at parties and shit. Two look interesting, one is interesting.



I agree with this.

I love how Oda also takes subtle shots at his own series. For example when everyone though Conis' father died against Enel and then this happens:



I'm always entertained by a OP chapter in someway. Naruto's humor has fallen pretty damn hard, so much so that the intentional humor is sub-par while the unintentional humor is brilliant. Most transitional chapters have also recently been loaded with angst and it gets really damn boring. Bleach has been OK recently but Ichigo has been boring as hell ever since SS ended and most the fights have been pretty damn crappy. Hueco Mundo arc...let's not get into that.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 26, 2008)

As has already been stated One Piece does not jump off to a fast start.  They are basically rounding up the cast members until Arabasta where it starts to really get serious.  That is not to say there isn't any great moments prior to that, because there most certainly is.  Unlike the other two mangas that were mentioned though, OP has continually improved throughout its existence.  A feat that not even Dragonball can claim to have accomplished.  Current OP is getting more amazing by the week, it is the only current weekly manga that is absolute *must-read* material.

Naruto started well, burned out and is now the laughing stock of shounen manga.  I no longer have any hope of it ever becoming entertaining again.  That was shot down after Kishimoto built up Itachi then totally ruined his character by making him a good guy.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I thought the same, most people refuse to give it a chance because they're blinded by loyalty to Naruto but read it, its when I realised how crap naruto actually is. Read HxH aswell.



I am surprised that you are of this opinion lately, it wasnt that long ago you liked Naruto now was it 

But yes the more i dwelved into HxH it made me realise that Naruto was even more shitty than i originaly thought. I could never have imagined it would attempt to copy HxH THAT bad.

Also agreed on what should be the real shounen trinity. I am pretty sure it would have been that way if Togashi didnt start his run of lazyness and FMA was an weekly manga.

As for the topic at hand its really simple for me. 

OP has a consistant and very enjoyable story compared to Naruto and Bleach... It also contains several interesting characters and it makes me laugh fairly often.

I think thats pretty much it.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2008)

OP is too long

i don't have the time to read through all the gazillion chapters right now ... but maybe some other time during break or something i'll actually do it.


----------



## GsG (Jun 26, 2008)

It has goofy fun moments, while still maintains seriousness at times.  Also it helps when the story is fairly well written.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 26, 2008)

this closed the deal for me...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## cozapple (Jun 26, 2008)

i agree man, i always try watch it like when its on tv before school but i guess coz i'm not into it etc i'm not really bothered with it.
i'm one of those peeps who judge, and i guess i've judged it as boring because its about pirates. but there so many fans of it that it shows that it must be rather good, because the fans of it like naruto aswell so yeah.
one day when i can be bothered and i'm not busy i'll read the manga and watch the anime


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 26, 2008)

cozapple said:


> i agree man, i always try watch it like when its on tv before school but i guess coz i'm not into it etc i'm not really bothered with it.
> i'm one of those peeps who judge, and i guess i've judged it as boring because its about pirates. but there so many fans of it that it shows that it must be rather good, because the fans of it like naruto aswell so yeah.
> one day when i can be bothered and i'm not busy i'll read the manga and watch the anime



what version of the Anime you saw? if it's 4kids version that doesn't count...


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Jun 26, 2008)

Sogeking


----------



## blackness (Jun 26, 2008)

Duval! Creepiest plot-twist of all times...

One Piece simply rules. At first I didn't like the art at all and ... pirates? But it gets a lot better very soon. And especially the latest chapters (500+) have finally proven for eternity that Oda is probably one of the best storytellers you can currently find.

One Piece shifts between touching, exciting, hilarious and epic at a relentless pace. It's not unusual that single chapters of One Piece contain as much development as months of e.g. Bleach.

Well, at least that's what I think XD

The TV-show is so so. Naruto or Bleach could well be better than OP TV


----------



## Vaz (Jun 26, 2008)

"why do you all like one piece?"

Because it's more original and fresh than ninja kids trying desperatly to free themselves of their cardboard characters stereotypes ( no offense to Naruto though, but sometimes this is the case ).

One Piece grows in you. The experience can best be described as the more you read it, the more it fucking wins. And like it was already said, Oda has this magical ability to juggle multiple characters and plots at the same time, you're never bored and there is rarely a dull moment. It's storytelling at its best.

While Bleach ( despite being a total fanboy myself, I must say ) loses huge amounts of time with pretty pictures of fights that last for chapters and chapters until the characters actually forget what they are doing there, though the art is one of the best out there, it wouldn't kill Kubo to actually move the story. 

Naruto, well... the action can best be described as "Naruto time"/"Sasuke time". Not that much amount of balance there.


----------



## Wado (Jun 26, 2008)

Gotta agree with what Vaz and blackness said. 

At OP: You should definitely give it a try and at least read up to arlong park. There you'll encounter a flashback, which, in my opinion, is way more "dark" and makes you feel a lot more sad for the character and angry at the villain at the same time for doing that than any naruto "death" has ever let me feel. And seeing that villain being beaten is satisfiying as hell. (no hate against arlong though)


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I thought the same, *most people refuse to give it a chance because they're blinded by loyalty to Naruto but read it, its when I realised how crap naruto actually is*. Read HxH aswell.


same here

and while naruto/bleach spends time on training, one piece spends it on character/plot developments


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2008)

> I am surprised that you are of this opinion lately, it wasnt that long ago you liked Naruto now was it



I've begin to hate it with a passion, its utterly stupid and moronic now, it pisses me off. The current arc is a complete joke, and Kishi is a terrible writer.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Jun 26, 2008)

Anime version of One Piece is actually pretty so-so (bordering to really bad and boring ). 
It reminded me so much of Naruto Shippudden (anime) with its snail like pacing.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 26, 2008)

has any character died in OP?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2008)

mister_napolean said:


> has any character died in OP?



Yes.  And why does it matter?


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 26, 2008)

just wondering haha
add depth to the story when someone important dies
like berserk


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2008)

Character deaths aren't necessary nor sufficient conditions for dramatic scenes.  You can have plenty of drama with few deaths.  In the same way, just because someone dies, it isn't always dramatic.  Look at Asuma's death in Naruto.  The character had no development except for like the two chapters before his death, and Kishi just missed trying to make it an emotional event.

However, if pulled off well, deaths can add a lot to certain scenes.

Also, if you read One Piece expecting something like Berserk, you will be disappointed.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 26, 2008)

hahah i know what your saying
but i cant find myself reading one piece 
i just wanna finish naruto and bleach just to see how it ends 
and one piece has like 500+ chapters haha


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 26, 2008)

> just wondering haha
> add depth to the story when someone important dies
> like berserk



As the person above said death does not always make a series good. In the case of One Piece you don't really need tons of character deaths for One Piece to have depth, but if it will make you happy people die in the flashbacks and sometimes outside of them as well.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 27, 2008)

mister_napolean said:


> and one piece has like 500+ chapters haha



worth every fuckin' chapter man. 

I luv One Piece becoz it's colorful and unique !  : D


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 27, 2008)

mister_napolean said:


> hahah i know what your saying
> but i cant find myself reading one piece
> i just wanna finish naruto and bleach just to see how it ends
> and one piece has like 500+ chapters haha



better to read before it reaches the 600+ 
kill characters just for the kill means nothing... Asuma and Jiraya deaths on Naruto were pathetic.... i won't spoil but one death on One Piece had more meaning than those two combined.... and what died... just shows the abilitie of Oda to crate a story...


----------



## Pilot (Jun 27, 2008)

mister_napolean said:


> hahah i know what your saying
> but i cant find myself reading one piece
> i just wanna finish naruto and bleach just to see how it ends
> and one piece has like 500+ chapters haha



haha well maybe you shouldn't use the fact that a series has lasted so long to insult it 

hahahahaha


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 27, 2008)

i like one piece because its original, fast paced, and has a sense of limitless adventure


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 27, 2008)

This reminds me of the school work you'd get when you're really young

"I like ________ because:"


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 27, 2008)

so you have to read until a certain arc for it to get to the good part yet it is a great manga?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2008)

> Bleach's Ichigo is way better.



He's a crap version of Yusuke.

And is Berserk the only senien manga people have read? People always compare it to everything


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> He's a crap version of Yusuke.
> 
> And is Berserk the only senien manga people have read? People always compare it to everything



Berserk isn't even good anymore.  Shin Angyo Onshi is Berserk on steroids.  Better main character, better antagonist, cooler settings, better overall cast, better art, just plain better.

Caska has been a retarded piece of shit for like 10 years(in real time) and she has turned Gatts into a douchebag because of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2008)

Shin Angyo could have been better if only they had carried on with it, it ended so badly. Tho personally the art is better than Berserk.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 27, 2008)

UchihaJonin said:


> I was jus wondering why many of you prefer one piece over naruto/ bleach? i'll admit that i read a few chapters and did not find it interesting. can anybody just tell me what is so good about it? no hate. i dont hate it, i am jus trying to figure out if iam really missing out on a good manga/anime.


 
i'll tell you what. if you are really patient and can stand really really dragged long fights and where no one dies then it's exactly for you.
also, powerups are just given, you wont see any1 training or spending time on getting stronger (except for zoro). they all get stronger out of nowhere and always win.

this is no comparison thread, so dont reply with comparisons.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 27, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> better to read before it reaches the 600+
> kill characters just for the kill means nothing... Asuma and Jiraya deaths on Naruto were pathetic.... i won't spoil but one death on One Piece had more meaning than those two combined.... and what died... just shows the abilitie of Oda to crate a story...



come to think of it, i think it could be dramatic if it was neji or chouji who died back then, i felt that they have enough character development...

and now, they are just there to be amazed at other people's power (e.g. chouji had one panel of "*gasp*" at naruto's GREATEST ATTACK, which he cannot use again lol)

saying this, kakazu had a meaningless death too lol



Mat®icha said:


> i'll tell you what. if you are really patient and can stand really really dragged long fights and where no one dies then it's exactly for you.
> also, powerups are just given, *you wont see any1 training or spending time on getting stronger (except for zoro)*. they all get stronger out of nowhere and always win.
> 
> this is no comparison thread, so dont reply with comparisons.


zoro's "training" consists of one panel of lifting weights


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 27, 2008)

I like One Piece because of the fights and humor


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 27, 2008)

Agreed If neji and Chouji had died would actually have meaning... in part I they were kind of characters... now on part two there's no real characters (yes because sasushit and cryruto don't count as characters... and what others had of developments... really bad for "characters"...)

i won't even try to explain what people have been trying to explain to some of you people about training on One Piece because it's obviously too complex for you....


----------



## hazzard75 (Jun 27, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> better to read before it reaches the 600+
> kill characters just for the kill means nothing... Asuma and Jiraya deaths on Naruto were pathetic.... i won't spoil but one death on One Piece had more meaning than those two combined.... and what died... just shows the abilitie of Oda to crate a story...



huh???? im up to date wit the chapters n no one serious died that i can remeber... but Asuma and Jiraya r ninjas. ninja's in general die in missions and ambushes and simple stuff like that... in a world with killing as a living, you die pathetic. now in one piece most people who died were really strong so they would sacrifice themselves when they die.....i cant remember the last person that was just killed cause shit happens and they died on a pirate ship during a fight like that

but i do like One Piece cause its a mixtureof Funny, Cool, and before them i never seen a successful 1 man Vs. a whole army done in a manga, but they've just drawn me in from day 1


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 27, 2008)

He's talking about


*Spoiler*: __ 



Going Merry


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jun 27, 2008)

Seiko said:


> I don't like One Piece's *generic main character*.
> 
> *Bleach's Ichigo is way better*.



LOL!

10char


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 27, 2008)

Luffy is pretty generic

He's a good main character regardless though


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jun 27, 2008)

My point was so is Ichigo.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Jun 27, 2008)

Ichigo is like diet Luffy


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 27, 2008)

i like OP mostly due to the adventure genre, not only that but the way it throws in comedy with seriousness


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 27, 2008)

Seiko said:


> I don't like One Piece's generic main character.
> 
> Bleach's Ichigo is way better.


While Luffy isn't a very interesting main character, Ichigo isn't much better.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 27, 2008)

Luffys not interesting? LOL


----------



## UchihaJonin (Sep 10, 2008)

Pilot said:


> it's not like the authors ever did a short crossover manga or anything



lmao ur right


----------



## Hodor (Sep 10, 2008)

I didnt read One piece for a long time because I saw a little of the dub and figured it was for kids, but I really enjoy it heh.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 10, 2008)

okay, i'll be totally honest here (worth mentioning that i am a OP hater).
roughly up to chapter 500 OP has been shit, and every1 knows it. but after moria fight was over OP story line turned like 180 degrees. it's absolutely amazing now. i have never *enjoyed* OP like this before. finally strongest characters are showing up and luffy finally (finally, finally, finally, finally) tastes true desperation and utter defeat followed by no *incredibly stupid power-up*.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 10, 2008)

one piece is a lot of details and overlapping plotlines, and its very vast overall, its already been so many chapters but its not even 1/2 way through


----------



## Aeon (Sep 10, 2008)

I like One Piece because of the story and its engaging characters.


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

Magnificent story, development of characters, moving plot even though no one dies which is fucking genius. You can nearly never anticipate what's about to happen in the next chapter. You feel something for nearly every character.

And like Togashi he has the ability to draw weird looking characters that are totally bad ass.


As for the art... I love it!


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 10, 2008)

One Piece combines everything, action,adventure, romance, tragedy, super powers and more.......
Every moment is special.None episode let you get bored.Every character is different and special.

One Piece is a way to live!


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

One Piece really doesn't have Romance


----------



## Tash (Sep 10, 2008)

It's biggest advantage over some other series.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 10, 2008)

one piece does have hot barely clothed women though


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

It's just a good manga that I like to read. There are no "factors" in that


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

You forgot to say it was epic.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 10, 2008)

I lik one pace cuz itz guud



Mat?icha said:


> okay, i'll be totally honest here (worth mentioning that i am a OP hater).
> roughly up to chapter 500 OP has been shit, and every1 knows it.


That's news to me.



> finally strongest characters are showing up



They've shown up long before this, hell the guys now aren't even the strongest.



> and luffy finally (finally, finally, finally, finally) tastes true desperation and utter defeat[/U][/B].



Aokiji? 
CP9 pre Enies Lobby?


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Sep 10, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Ichigo is like diet shit with garbage on the side


There's not enough negativity towards Ichigo in this post, so I'm helping out with that


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2008)

Just so you have an idea

I watch/read all the three. Naruto, Bleach One Piece
Naruto and Bleach are "serious" and "cool" but the only time I ever CRIED WITH AN ANIME/MANGA was with One Piece

Just shows the better job it does at storytelling


----------



## Zephos (Sep 10, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> okay, i'll be totally honest here (worth mentioning that i am a OP hater).
> roughly up to chapter 500 OP has been shit, and every1 knows it. but after moria fight was over OP story line turned like 180 degrees. it's absolutely amazing now. i have never *enjoyed* OP like this before. finally strongest characters are showing up and luffy finally (finally, finally, finally, finally) tastes true desperation and utter defeat followed by no *incredibly stupid power-up*.



Yes 500 chapters went by without increasingly stronger people showing up at any point in time, and without Luffy getting his ass kicked once.

Thanks for the obviously well versed testimonial.


----------



## robotnik (Sep 10, 2008)

I like One Piece because it makes me hard. Everytime I see a new One Piece chapter, I just can't help but whip out my cock


----------



## Berry (Sep 10, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Magnificent story, development of characters, moving plot even though no one dies which is fucking genius. You can nearly never anticipate what's about to happen in the next chapter. You feel something for nearly every character.
> 
> And like Togashi he has the ability to draw weird looking characters that are totally bad ass.
> 
> ...



That sum's it up for me


----------



## Hodor (Sep 10, 2008)

Felix said:


> Just so you have an idea
> 
> I watch/read all the three. Naruto, Bleach One Piece
> Naruto and Bleach are "serious" and "cool" but the only time I ever CRIED WITH AN ANIME/MANGA was with One Piece
> ...



erm... why did you cry?


----------



## Gary (Sep 10, 2008)

Fun, new character, plot twist like what's happening right now.
All character are new. poeple don't get power ups inless they're explained.

People TRAIN TO GET STRONGER INSTEAD OF JUST MAGICALLY GETTING STRONGER!!!! .


----------



## Gary (Sep 10, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> okay, i'll be totally honest here (worth mentioning that i am a OP hater).
> roughly up to chapter 500 OP has been shit, and every1 knows it. but after moria fight was over OP story line turned like 180 degrees. it's absolutely amazing now. i have never *enjoyed* OP like this before. finally strongest characters are showing up and luffy finally (finally, finally, finally, finally) tastes true desperation and utter defeat followed by no *incredibly stupid power-up*.



lol wut.
Many poeple liked one piece before the fight god I think the moria fight was way to short and some thing any one could pull out of there ass.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)

Gary said:


> People TRAIN TO GET STRONGER INSTEAD OF JUST MAGICALLY GETTING STRONGER!!!! .


Who, except Zoro, trains in OP?


----------



## Gary (Sep 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Who, except Zoro, trains in OP?



well it seems luffy and the crew is always active
They have to run into sea monsters.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)

Gary said:


> well it seems luffy and the crew is always active
> They have to run into sea monsters.


Running into seamonsters =/= training.

The only one we've seen train is, as said, Zoro, and Luffy mentioned training after their defeat against Aokji, that's bout it.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sanji smoking after a fight is so epic. I love One Piece because of its awesome original characters like Brook and Franky (a perverted skeleton what are you smoking Oda )


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Sep 10, 2008)

I like everything about it really, the characters, plot, art .etc
Along with HxH they are the current best in Jump for me


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 11, 2008)

If the OP hasn't decided to pick up One Piece after all this feedback, he's a lost cause.  Seriously, like many people, I was put off by the 4kids Dub.  I hated it with a passion and found it childish and stupid.  However, I was one day bored and was up to date with Bleach and Naruto and was like, "People keep telling me that One Piece is good, I'll give it a try I guess."  Best. Decision.  Ever.  Yes, it has a slow start, but my god, once I got to Arlong Park, I was hooked.  One Piece has been an excellent ride for me.  Its the only manga that brought me to the brink of tears (Chopper's past anyone?).  Its a fun manga that doesn't take itself too seriously, yet its serious enough for there to be a form of logic in that world.  The villains as well, don't get me started.  Unlike others mangas I've read that had bad guys, I truly hate the One Piece villains with a passion.  Even the lesser ones like Bellamy.  The way Oda writes, for me at least, really knows how to push a person's buttons. 

Yes, it may not be as "cool" or as "dark" as other mangas out there, but its no reason to say no to it.  I would sincerely recommend this manga as it has become my favorite even though I had gone in hating the idea.  In a way, because of One Piece, I started to enjoy Naruto and/or Bleach less and less.  Its actually a bit frustrating.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't find myself constantly facepalming at the developments and Oda actually has his story planned out where as Kubo and Kishi seem to throw in any random shit they come across sometimes.

Also the story is more coherent compared to Naruto and Bleach.

I find the One Piece characters to be more entertaining and enjoyable. It is much easier to care about the characters compared to Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Felix (Sep 11, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> erm... why did you cry?



Going Merry
I cried for a BOAT


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

I've read to chapter 90 ish, and I really can't get into it. So not all of us do .


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome character designs


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I've read to chapter 90 ish, and I really can't get into it. So not all of us do .



You and shodai.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 11, 2008)

One piece is good enough to have made me go "check it" and instead of reading a few chapters i ended sitting through more than 300 chapters in a really short time ...

It wasn't what I was expecting... something childish and lacking on interesting features...

How wrong I was...


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2008)

My favorite thing isnt the fights but the 'down time' on the ship were everyone is having fun.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 11, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> My favorite thing isnt the fights but the 'down time' on the ship were everyone is having fun.


^I actually agree with this.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Sep 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> ^I actually agree with this.



This is a good point


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 12, 2008)

I like it for the blend of comedy and action. These are the fun pirates, who just happen to be amazingly strong. 

Really Entertaining~


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 12, 2008)

Too much repetitive. It's like Saint Seiya.
New island, new bad guy, Luffy get lost/beaten, same for Zoro.
Sanji cleans the pavement with fodders, Usopp major fail and Nami keeps talking about money.
Then zoro comes, luffy comes and kicks the bad guy's ass miraculously who was stronger and faster than them.

dropped it after fail Enel got his as kicked by Luffail.
Got bored of it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2008)

Certainly not because of it's fans as of late.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaphkiel said:


> I like it for the blend of comedy and action. These are the fun pirates, who just happen to be amazingly strong.
> 
> Really Entertaining~



While I enjoy one piece, I dont understand the people that rave about the comedy in it.. sure it has some minor things here and there, but meh, if you really think it's great comedy, try reading/watching a real comedy.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 12, 2008)

Yagami1211 said:


> Too much repetitive. It's like Saint Seiya.
> New island, new bad guy, Luffy get lost/beaten, same for Zoro.
> Sanji cleans the pavement with fodders, Usopp major fail and Nami keeps talking about money.
> Then zoro comes, luffy comes and kicks the bad guy's ass miraculously who was stronger and faster than them.
> ...


----------



## Aldric (Sep 12, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> While I enjoy one piece, I dont understand the people that rave about the comedy in it.. sure it has some minor things here and there, but meh, if you really think it's great comedy, try reading/watching a real comedy.



It's not that it's groundbreaking comedy, it obviously isn't, it's just that it doesn't take itself seriously, so the overall atmosphere is far more lighthearded than the competition that tries far too hard to be some kind of super serious emotional masterpiece and miserably fails. One Piece just feels good to read.

Which doesn't mean it can't have dramatic moments.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 12, 2008)

The characters are great. simply put, anyone reading one piece has a favorite character, mine is sanji, the guy just owns. I won't say its funny, just refreshing because it is light hearted in nature and you get the feeling that beside the fact that these mof can destroy islands with their feet, they are a interesting group of kick ass individuals. And besides...did Luffy just get a hand job while he was asleep...win.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 12, 2008)

Wuzzman who hijacked your account


----------



## AndrewGreen (Sep 12, 2008)

Yagami1211 said:


> dropped it after fail Enel got his as kicked by Luffail.



do you think this is clever?

because it is not


----------



## Zephos (Sep 12, 2008)

Negimisawfulyoufuckingpedoa


heh

I am also a "word smith"


----------



## AndrewGreen (Sep 12, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Negimisawfulyoufuckingpedoa
> 
> 
> heh
> ...



this is a much better one though


----------



## Aldric (Sep 12, 2008)

Negina

lololololololllllllllllloooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## ShadeCrow (Sep 12, 2008)

The creator of this thread has Near as an avatar


----------



## Aldric (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey ShadeCrow did you see how I changed a letter in Negima so that it sounds like vagina

It was funny wasn't it

looooooollllllllllllll llll ll

NegiNa


----------



## p-lou (Sep 12, 2008)

Aldric: Comedic Word Changing Extraordinaire


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 12, 2008)

Boy it sure has been a while since we've had one of those shitstorm OP VS NARUTO VS BLEACH threads

those make the tards come out to play


----------



## ShadeCrow (Sep 12, 2008)

Aldric said:


> Hey ShadeCrow did you see how I changed a letter in Negima so that it sounds like vagina
> 
> It was funny wasn't it
> 
> ...


rofl vaginas


----------



## ShadeCrow (Sep 12, 2008)

UchihaJonin said:


> I was jus wondering why many of you prefer one piece over naruto/ bleach? i'll admit that i read a few chapters and did not find it interesting. can anybody just tell me what is so good about it? no hate. i dont hate it, i am jus trying to figure out if iam really missing out on a good manga/anime.



because Near isn't in it


----------



## Tash (Sep 12, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Boy it sure has been a while since we've had one of those shitstorm OP VS NARUTO VS BLEACH threads
> 
> those make the tards come out to play



Depends largely on who posts in the thread.

If we can avoid Seiko, Zetta, and Sasuke we may just make it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 12, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Wuzzman who hijacked your account



I think you miss understood me. I never said I hated one piece, I just said I don't consider one piece a shounen master piece.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 12, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> I think you miss understood me. I never said I hated one piece, I just said I don't consider one piece a shounen master piece.



I've never seen you say a single positive thing about One Piece, so this was a surprise to me. It's quite easy to "misunderstand" seeing someone say negative things all the time about something, and assume they dont' like it.



Tash said:


> Depends largely on who posts in the thread.
> 
> If we can avoid Seiko, Zetta, and Sasuke we may just make it.



Well, we know that'll never happen.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 12, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> I've never seen you say a single positive thing about One Piece, so this was a surprise to me. It's quite easy to "misunderstand" seeing someone say negative things all the time about something, and assume they dont' like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we know that'll never happen.



if you notice there was usually in threads were the one piece fanboys were ganging up on anyone who doesn't consider one piece infinitely better than bleach or naruto,


----------



## Aldric (Sep 12, 2008)

Here I'll post what Sasuke would say so he doesn't feel compelled to show up here



			
				Sasuke said:
			
		

> Naruto's art is seinin level, magnificent Kishimoto
> 
> Omnomnom dicks sure are delicious


----------



## Armada (Sep 12, 2008)

Aldric said:


> Here I'll post what Sasuke would say so he doesn't feel compelled to show up here



Art on the level of Berserk none the less.  :swoon:


----------



## Tash (Sep 12, 2008)

NF's rep limit has got to go.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 12, 2008)

Armada said:


> Art on the level of Berserk none the less.  :swoon:



This one speaks the truth.



Tash said:


> NF's rep limit has got to go.



I agree.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 12, 2008)

I like One Piece because it has well written, funny dialogue and has vastly varying powers and scenery.  Oda does a good job of never writing himself into a corner by revealing too much and advancing the overall plot little by little.  Which leaves you wanting more rather than wondering when it will end...

Edit- I don't like One Piece when its rabid fanboys claim its the best thing in existence and anyone who disagrees is a moron.


----------



## Armada (Sep 12, 2008)

Yagami1211 said:


> Too much repetitive. It's like Saint Seiya.
> New island, new bad guy, Luffy get lost/beaten, same for Zoro.
> Sanji cleans the pavement with fodders, Usopp major fail and Nami keeps talking about money.
> Then zoro comes, luffy comes and kicks the bad guy's ass miraculously who was stronger and faster than them.
> ...



Generalising is so much fun. It makes every story bad, because, in this era, it's close to impossible to write something that is fully original without some form of stereotyping, cliches and re-used formulas. 

Vagabond is about samurai's, but honkadonk samurai stories are overused, therefore lame.

Cognitive reasoning sure is a bitch huh? Don't you think so too?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 12, 2008)

I like One Piece cuz it´s somewhat one of a kind.
I liked it from the beginning (saw the anime first) and I still like it.And I´ll prolly like it even if it continues for another 10 yrs


----------



## Tash (Sep 12, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Edit- I don't like One Piece when its rabid fanboys claim its the best thing in existence and anyone who disagrees is a moron.



What do fanboys do to change the quality of a series?


----------



## p-lou (Sep 12, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I like One Piece because it has well written, funny dialogue and has vastly varying powers and scenery.  Oda does a good job of never writing himself into a corner by revealing too much and advancing the overall plot little by little.  Which leaves you wanting more rather than wondering when it will end...



Yes



> Edit- I don't like One Piece when its rabid fanboys claim its the best thing in existence and anyone who disagrees is a moron.



This is silly.  Something like this can make you dislike the fanbase, but it shouldn't make you dislike the series.


----------



## Armada (Sep 12, 2008)

Tash said:


> What do fanboys do to change the quality of a series?



Tash is right. It's stupid to hate a series on its fanbase. If that was the case, I'd hate Naruto even more than I currently do thanks to morons like Sasuke and Seiko, who'll make you want vomit on it with digust. 

Not to mention every large shonen fanbase has morons who praise their favorite series like devine masterpieces.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Sep 12, 2008)

Tash said:


> What do fanboys do to change the quality of a series?



it's unfortunate that it matters but it does

When you see idiots fawning over anything it's quality seems to go down

Moderate becomes poor and Good becomes moderate


----------



## Zetta (Sep 12, 2008)

Tash said:


> Depends largely on who posts in the thread.
> 
> If we can avoid Seiko, Zetta, and Sasuke we may just make it.



Dickrider says what?


----------



## robotnik (Sep 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Dickrider says what?



HERE COMES A HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Zephos (Sep 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Dickrider says what?



So have you decided if I'm a poser or the best lay you've ever had yet.

Your like some incredibly broken hormonal woman with severe bi-polar.


----------



## Tash (Sep 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Dickrider says what?


----------



## Zetta (Sep 12, 2008)

Zephos said:


> So have you decided if I'm a poser or the best lay you've ever had yet.
> 
> Your like some incredibly broken hormonal woman with severe bi-polar.


Hmmm. That's a good question actually. On one hand, I do believe some of you take the internet way too seriously. Actually, you're still pretty relaxed compared to others Zephos but the afformentioned know who they are.

On the other hand, I'm still on the fence over that lay. Would you kindly bend over once more so I can get a second opinion?



Tash said:


> *Snip*


Oh,Swaijio, you tease.

You know I love you, dontcha? Abd yes, the rep was intentional. I don't neg for stupid things like opinions. You have every right to think I'm a douchebag and quite frankly, I would agree with you.
Actually, I'm surprised it turned out that big. Lovely.

I'm feeling quite verbose. This usually happens after a night of drinking so feel free to ignore any rantings I make.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 13, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I HATE YOU I HATE YOU, *throws vase*
> 
> FUCK ME SO HARD
> 
> ...



.......................


----------



## Gary (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a good thread.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol it just got better


----------



## Zetta (Sep 13, 2008)

Zephos said:


> .......................



That was so much win...

No, I can't top that. Seriously, if I hadn't sobered up during those few hours I slept, I would have ruined another monitor with a spittake. You just won utterly and completely.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 13, 2008)

The new lands and DF powers are unique. Plus, it helps to not kill everyone else's character development for only a select few.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 13, 2008)

Tash said:


> What do fanboys do to change the quality of a series?



It's hard to look at certain characters after some fans post their wet dreams about them.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 13, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It's hard to look at certain characters after some fans post their wet dreams about them.


Exaxtly why all popular animu/mango has turned me off, unfortunately. But I still like OP, DragonBall, My Balls, Pokemon, Specials, Zombie Powder, Rave, etc. 
What does that list have in common? They're underrated by anime ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) too busy with Naruto, Bleach, Haruhi, Lucky Star, and FMA fanfics.


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 13, 2008)

It actually delivers. _Big time_.


----------



## Tash (Sep 13, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It's hard to look at certain characters after some fans post their wet dreams about them.



That's not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) making a series suck.

That's a series reminding you of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gary (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh god this is going to turn into another naruto vs One piece thread....


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 13, 2008)

Stroev said:


> What does that list have in common? They're underrated by anime ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) too busy with Naruto, Bleach, Haruhi, Lucky Star, and FMA fanfics.


But without them we wouldn't have the lovely little "anime ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" like you who cries like bitches about it, so it's all good.


Gary said:


> Oh god this is going to turn into another naruto vs One piece thread....


This thread was doomed the minute the OP posted it, just sit back and enjoy the ride


----------



## Gary (Sep 13, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> But without them we wouldn't have the lovely little "anime ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" like you who cries like bitches about it, so it's all good.
> 
> This thread was doomed the minute the OP posted it, just sit back and enjoy the ride



It was doomed as soon as Zetta had to post to defend one piece


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 13, 2008)

Gary said:


> Oh god this is going to turn into another naruto vs One piece thread....



Those threads are hilarious.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 14, 2008)

team naruto never wins


----------



## Gary (Sep 14, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Those threads are hilarious.


but I lose about 20 post when there trashed  



RamzaBeoulve said:


> team naruto never wins



They never do


----------



## Zetta (Sep 14, 2008)

Gary said:


> It was doomed as soon as Zetta had to post to defend one piece



There's nobody to defend against.


----------



## Jiyun Nomiya (Sep 14, 2008)

I've only read bits & pieces of One Piece, and am very much unacquainted with Oda's work.
Could anyone elucidate me which is regarded to be the best arc (if there is one?). 
I'm aware the story isn't complete. Just don't have volition enough for reading trough all +500 chapters.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 14, 2008)

Jiyun Nomiya said:


> I've only read bits & pieces of One Piece, and am very much unacquainted with Oda's work.
> Could anyone elucidate me which is regarded to be the best arc (if there is one?).
> I'm aware the story isn't complete. Just don't have volition enough for reading trough all +500 chapters.



Not Enies Lobby

Skypeia and Alabasta are easily the best.  If you aren't going to bother to read the whole thing (which is somewhat silly imo), Skypeia would be better as a stand alone.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 14, 2008)

Arlong Park, Alabasta, Jaya, and Water7 (and so far Shabondy) are all pretty much universally loved.

What else you might really enjoy will depend on your personal tastes.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 14, 2008)

Yhea I agree, anyone who starts telling you about awesome Enies Lobby is should be immediatly disregarded.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't really like it, but as most people on this forum do I thought I should at least suggest it.


----------



## Skeet (Sep 14, 2008)

Enies Lobby is horribly overrated and a very mediocore arc that gets too much love by fight happy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who are reading the wrong manga.

Alabasta, Jaya, Skypiea, Water 7, Thriller Bark and Shabondy are all good to great story arcs.


----------



## Tash (Sep 14, 2008)

Shabondy is probably a given as my favorite, even if the ending was kind of "eh."

After that I'd probably say Arlong Park was my next favorite arc.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 14, 2008)

Jiyun Nomiya said:


> I've only read bits & pieces of One Piece, and am very much unacquainted with Oda's work.
> Could anyone elucidate me which is regarded to be the best arc (if there is one?).
> I'm aware the story isn't complete. Just don't have volition enough for reading trough all +500 chapters.


Bad idea. Just grow some and read through. 
It'll be tough, but I'm sure you can do it!


----------



## Zephos (Sep 14, 2008)

Can we really say Shabondy is over? Or just in a state of hibernation?


----------



## Tash (Sep 14, 2008)

Depends where Oda goes from here.

But I'd probably label it as "on suspension" until we see if Oda is going to put a definite conclusion to some of the events of Shabondy.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 14, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Can we really say Shabondy is over? Or just in a state of hibernation?



Hiberation. It was way too abrupt to be a proper ending


----------



## Skeet (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm hoping it isn't over 'cause it still needs a conclusion. 

Too much shit is still going on.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm more inclined to agree with the latter.  They have to go back eventually, but there's no telling how long it will take to get back or how long they'll stay.


----------



## Skeet (Sep 14, 2008)

I love it how this thread hasn't been touched yet by asinine goons like Seiko and his buttbudy, Sasuke.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2008)

Depends on how far in you want to start. Arlong Park, Alabasta, Water 7, and The current/previous(depending on what Oda does) are the best stand alone arcs.

Enies Lobby is only good if you've read or seen the whole series imo.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 15, 2008)

I still prefer Alabasta over all the other arcs


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 15, 2008)

Counting the smaller arcs, Alabasta, W7, Shabondy and Jaya are my favourites.

Arlong Arc was the arc where i started enjoying OP greatly. Skypiea was good aswell with an great backstory and Enel, though i dont hold it in the same regard as the other five.

Other arcs that i've found good is Whiskey Peak, Loguetown, Little Garden and Drum Island, where the latter had a great backstory.

Looking back at EL it wasnt as good as the others mentioned already, it was still enjoyable however.

Have yet to get through all of TB, though i know slightly how it runs down.

Will finish it soon so i can comment on it.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 15, 2008)

Arlong Park and Alabasta were my favorite arcs. I couldn't really get into Skypiea, but thats me.


----------



## MakeEmum (Sep 20, 2008)

I like how oda can have silly designs and still have them look badass, I mean who in naruto and bleach looks more badass than kuma?



Come on, Can anyone argue otherwise?


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 20, 2008)

Alabasta is the best OP arc so far, hands-down.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2008)

Alabasta is the best arc. But I got hooked mostly because of the cool powers and the fact that it's both funny and sad(THIS HAS TRULY BEEN A WONDERFUL LIFE!!!)
Can anyone guess who I'm referencing?


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 20, 2008)

The Alabasta wank is ridiculous


----------



## Seany (Sep 20, 2008)

The Sky Piea arc was simply disgusting, as far as writing goes. It made me stop reading.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 20, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> The Sky Piea arc was simply disgusting, as far as writing goes. It made me stop reading.



the only problem with the story telling that it dragged a bit


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 20, 2008)

Skypeia was too stretched but arcs like Enies Lobby and then Shanbondy arc make up for it. 

The last 30 chapters have had more action than 100 chapters of Naruto.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

Alabasta was good but at this point I can say that it isn't like there aren't other arcs that can rival it.

My only knock against Skypeia was that it kind of dragged but I loved Eneru as a villain so that made up for it.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 20, 2008)

arabasta arc is my fave storywise and i just love how smoker interacts with the sh.


----------



## Jiyun Nomiya (Sep 21, 2008)

Skypeia arc for a starting point.

_Edit:_ -- 


Jiyun Nomiya said:


> I've only read bits & pieces of One Piece, and am very much unacquainted with Oda's work.
> Could anyone elucidate me which is regarded to be the best arc (if there is one?).
> I'm aware the story isn't complete. Just don't have volition enough for reading trough all +500 chapters.




I guess  I now have an answer.


----------



## Batman (Sep 21, 2008)

Only things I hate about skypeia were the flashbacks of corn nubbin head joe. I just didn't care. Everything else has been <3 for me.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 21, 2008)

Batman said:


> Only things I hate about skypeia were the flashbacks of corn nubbin head joe. I just didn't care. Everything else has been <3 for me.



Boooooo

The was the best, manliest flashback in the series.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 21, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Boooooo
> 
> The was the best, manliest flashback in the series.


Nah, it was just boring.

Skypeia arc as a whole was good, but it feelt kinda slow here and there imo.


----------



## Batman (Sep 21, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Boooooo
> 
> The was the best, manliest flashback in the series.



Bah! Wiper had plenty of manliness to go around. The dude smokes a cigar behind a giant mask. He don't need air. He lives on pure testosterone.


----------



## blackness (Sep 22, 2008)

The problem with Skypeia was that it was too detatched from the main storyline. Great whatsoever, with Eneru being absurdely mighty.

But after Skypeia One Piece got awesome beyond belief. Human language doesn't have the words to describe just how incredibly epic things got, especially in Shabondy Park. I was like "Oh my god oh my god oh my god" for days XD

Sometimes in one single chapter of One Piece more stuff happens than in several months of Naruto or stupidly repetitive Bleach sword-releases. The speed of the storyline, the absolute unpredictability and the sheer amount of plot-twists and epic moments is way way way way beyond anything I've read before~


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 22, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Nah, it was just boring.
> 
> Skypeia arc as a whole was good, but it feelt kinda slow here and there imo.



Yeah I know many don't like it, but it just struck a chord with me. Tom was fucking awesome too.



Batman said:


> Bah! Wiper had plenty of manliness to go around. The dude smokes a cigar behind a giant mask. He don't need air. He lives on pure testosterone.



"If my shoulder is all you want, have it...but I will take your life!

REJECT"



Edit: I just looked at that scene again and it did not go like that. Must've been anime only.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 22, 2008)

blackness said:


> *The problem with Skypeia was that it was too detatched from the main storyline*. Great whatsoever, with Eneru being absurdely mighty.
> 
> But after Skypeia One Piece got awesome beyond belief. Human language doesn't have the words to describe just how incredibly epic things got, especially in Shabondy Park. I was like "Oh my god oh my god oh my god" for days XD
> 
> Sometimes in one single chapter of One Piece more stuff happens than in several months of Naruto or stupidly repetitive Bleach sword-releases. The speed of the storyline, the absolute unpredictability and the sheer amount of plot-twists and epic moments is way way way way beyond anything I've read before~



One Piece is in essence a story about a pirate crew and their adventures sailing the seas and exploring the unknown. I think the Skypiea arc captures the spirit of it perfectly. So there.


----------



## Shadowace (Sep 22, 2008)

I tried reading/watching one piece a while ago but I just kinda stopped because it just seemed to drag on with randomness, kinda felt like a big filler manga to me


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 22, 2008)

Im giving it a shot now too. I don't enjoy the fandom constantly oozing praise for it and bashing other series but if its a good manga its a good manga.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 22, 2008)

Enies Lobby is by far my favorite arc. It was a rush reading through that.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Sep 22, 2008)

What makes One Piece amazing?

That's something that's hard to quantify. One Piece is a series that reaches out and grabs a lot of different people, for many different reasons.

One thing I'd say about it is that One Piece is a very unique series. It's rare that you can have a series that's 10x more epic than anything else in existence, has tons of dramatic moments, gutwrenchingly sad flashbacks, and amazing fights...and also has some pretty awesome comedy.

And Oda can blend them in really great ways, too. One example I've always loved is late in the Arabasta arc, when the Strawhats have to run around and find where the bomb is. Here you have them trying to stop a bomb that will kill more than 1 million people. Yet, mixed in with all the dramatic tension and scenes of characters desperately trying to find it, you have Zoro getting chided by the Marines for getting lost, and Usopp fighting off enemies with "Usopp Noise", where he scratches his fingernails on a chalkboard.

The flashbacks are another highlight, too. Almost all of the main cast have very tragic backstories. Backstories that would make Sasuke go 'damn, guess my life is actually pretty good'. And they're executed so beautifully. Almost all of them have made me cry. What's really amazing is that you can almost always see the deaths in them coming, but they still cause you to just cry and cry when they happen.

And then, there's the action. One Piece has pretty awesome fights, too. They're always a joy, and Oda is so unique, too. One Piece, more than most other series out there, is really unique with characters fighting abilities. Almost every character has their own different style, and a good majority of them are just so out there that you wonder where he gets it all from.

Above everything else, though, are the characters. One Piece has such a strong main cast. They're 9 strong now, and yet all of them feel like fully developed characters. We may not love all of them equally, but they've all got their personality traits, their unique pasts, and they all play off each other really well.

So, those are some of the reason I would put for why I love One Piece, and rank it as my favorite series.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 24, 2008)

One Piece pushed both the right and wrong buttons for me. First time I saw Luffy (stretching out his mouth) I kinda felt a punch to the face would serve him right, and it was too damn long when I started to get curious again about it. But the bizarre cast, good art and great fights are strong selling points.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 28, 2008)

I tend to prefer Enies Lobby not cause of the fights (though there were pretty badass) but more for the emotion from it. Guess it helps that Robin is my favorite Strawhat.


----------

